# Drop Stand



## catfish (Aug 8, 2015)

I NEED this drop stand, or one like it. Please e-mail me photos and a price.  Thanks!   Catfish


----------



## catfish (Aug 17, 2015)

I still need this stand.


----------



## catfish (Sep 3, 2015)

I NEED this drop stand, or one like it. Please e-mail me photos and a price. Thanks! Catfish


----------



## catfish (Sep 12, 2015)

Bumpity bump bump!


----------



## catfish (Sep 22, 2015)

I still need this stand.


----------



## catfish (Sep 29, 2015)

Bump !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oddball (Sep 29, 2015)

You and me both brother, my early Pope motorbike is crying out for one.Pretty much the same as the teens motorcycle. I'll probably have to make a couple.
Cliff


----------



## catfish (Sep 29, 2015)

If you make them, please make one for me.  Thanks,  Catfish



oddball said:


> You and me both brother, my early Pope motorbike is crying out for one.Pretty much the same as the teens motorcycle. I'll probably have to make a couple.
> Cliff
> 
> View attachment 239934


----------



## oddball (Sep 29, 2015)

Got you covered Catfish, would love your help in more pics as examples


----------



## catfish (Sep 29, 2015)

oddball said:


> Got you covered Catfish, would love your help in more pics as examples




E-mail me, and I'll send you the pfd file I have for the bike. I have no actual photos of the stand. But I did see one at a swap meet this year, and I'm kicking my self for not buying it.......


----------



## bricycle (Sep 29, 2015)

make one from another stand, or ask john....


----------



## catfish (Sep 29, 2015)

bricycle said:


> make one from another stand, or ask john....




I've been think about making one from another stand. I just wish I could find an original one to copy......


----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2015)

Still in need!!!!


----------



## catfish (Nov 6, 2015)

Still in need! Please help if you can. Thanks,  Catfish


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2015)

I still need one of these.....


----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2015)

Still in need......


----------



## catfish (Dec 11, 2015)

Still in need.....


----------



## catfish (Dec 19, 2015)

Still in need !!!!!!!!! I have lots of stuff to trade !!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Sep 10, 2016)

I still need this !!!!!


----------



## catfish (Oct 9, 2016)

Still in need! I have cash or parts to trade!


----------



## catfish (Dec 9, 2016)

Bump


----------



## ace (Dec 9, 2016)

catfish said:


> Bump




What's something like this worth? Came off a 28" teens Mead.


----------



## catfish (Jan 21, 2017)

Bump


----------



## catfish (Jun 13, 2017)

Still looking.


----------



## catfish (Jul 6, 2017)

Still looking.


----------



## catfish (Sep 6, 2017)

Bump !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Sep 9, 2017)

Bump


----------



## catfish (Sep 23, 2017)

Still looking !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Nov 4, 2017)

Bump


----------



## catfish (Nov 10, 2017)

Bump !!!!


----------



## catfish (Jun 4, 2019)

Bump


----------



## catfish (Jul 24, 2020)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2020)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2020)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Feb 5, 2021)

Cash Waiting !!!! PM Me !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## velo-vecchio (Feb 9, 2021)

Check the For sale forum - I just posted one ... not exactly what you're looking for but maybe. GOod luck.


----------



## catfish (Feb 9, 2021)

Thanks. I have a bunch of them like your stand. I need the one in my photo.


----------

